# Sometimes Dreams Really DO Come True!



## kozykitten (26 Dez. 2015)

Just a couple of weeks ago we started getting suspicious that there was a little something romantic going on between Kat Von D and Steve-O of "Jackass" infamy, and really, it was a very exciting prospect. They dated for a little bit nearly ten years ago, if you can believe it, and they've both come so far since then. Well, at least Steve-O has: he's sober now, and way less obnoxious. Or, OK, he's still obnoxious, but he's got a lot of charm. Meanwhile, Kat is still just as gorgeous as ever, and after the douchebags she's been involved with, we think it'd be ever so neat if she managed to land her a good one.

And if these remarkably revealing photos are anything to go by, Kat sure has landed herself a Steve-O!
Get it, Kat!


----------

